# HELP!!



## christian140140

tried RC Buggys with my son 5 years ago but he was too young. its time to try again. for me, I've purchased a Schumacher CAT L1 EVO and installed the Trackstar ESC and 7.5 turn motor from my last car (Team Associated B44). for my son, I'm considering either the same car or the Cougar laydown. my question is in regards to a new ESC and motor for him. with having to start from scratch on his car, I want something that isn't going to break the bank but good enough for him to progress properly. theres so much to chose from I don't know where to begin

any advise would be apreciated


----------

